# Negative Battery Terminal Cover



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi all

Wondering if anyone has the negative terminal cover on the battery missing? I have the positive cover.

Thanks


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Missing Negative Battery Cover*

Mine was also missing when the vehicle was delivered. In fact, both battery covers were taken off the battery and just laying on top of the cowling. Someone must have removed them to charge the battery and just didn't replace them. I discovered the positive cover and replaced it. The negative cover is still missing - it may have fallen down through the engine compartment and is lying on the Noise Insulation (plastic shield) under the engine. I've researched the missing Negative Battery Cover for my 2019 (VW 7E0-971-813), but hopefully I'll find it when I change the oil. Also, if any work has been performed on the vehicle requiring battery disconnect, usually only the Negative terminal is disconnected per the service manual - just another way the cover can get lost.

TW


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Doesn't come with a negative cover...no need for it.

For safety…..To prevent short circuiting…..While working on the car you may drop a metallic tool and it touches the positive terminal and ground it would spark and cause a fire, or injury.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

RedObsidian said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wondering if anyone has the negative terminal cover on the battery missing? I have the positive cover.
> 
> Thanks


Why would the negative terminal need a cover? The entire vehicle is ground!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TWs/VW said:


> Mine was also missing when the vehicle was delivered. In fact, both battery covers were taken off the battery and just laying on top of the cowling. Someone must have removed them to charge the battery and just didn't replace them. I discovered the positive cover and replaced it. The negative cover is still missing - it may have fallen down through the engine compartment and is lying on the Noise Insulation (plastic shield) under the engine. I've researched the missing Negative Battery Cover for my 2019 (VW 7E0-971-813), but hopefully I'll find it when I change the oil. Also, if any work has been performed on the vehicle requiring battery disconnect, usually only the Negative terminal is disconnected per the service manual - just another way the cover can get lost.
> 
> TW


Vehicles don't have covers for the negative terminals. Show us one on *any* vehicle.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

When it was delivered to me and driving it home I felt something is wrong and something was bothering me while seated. It ended up to be the positive terminal cover was placed on the seat and I put it back. I also noticed the notches on the negative battery side and I thought that were missing too. The next time I was near the dealer I passed by them and asked them they opened the hoods on 5 Atlas's to find me one and none had the negative cover. I then said to forget it as I don't remember s single car I had that had the cover for the negative terminal. If you want one you can go on eBay and they have those there but in all honesty don't even bother as was said the safety part is to cover the positive terminal to avoid any accidental parts touching it and at the same some other metal parts of the car (which are negatively charged as part of the grounding)


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you everyone


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Negative Battery Terminal Cover 7E0-971-813*

I just got tired of looking a my naked negative battery terminal, so I ordered the OEM cover - that didn't come with my new Atlas - go figure?

VW Part Number 7E0-971-813, $6.56 + Shipping


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

2018 R-Line here. Mine came with both a positive and negative cover.


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

TWs/VW said:


> I just got tired of looking a my naked negative battery terminal, so I ordered the OEM cover - that didn't come with my new Atlas - go figure?
> 
> VW Part Number 7E0-971-813, $6.56 + Shipping


How often do you open the hood that bothers you so much? After owning mine for 4 months, I finally opened the hood for the first time to put windshield washer fluid...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

macaddict said:


> How often do you open the hood that bothers you so much? After owning mine for 4 months, I finally opened the hood for the first time to put windshield washer fluid...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks you just reminded me I have been meaning to check the washer fluid for the past 2 weeks and have been forgetting. Have to put it in my reminder app. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hfqkhal said:


> Thanks you just reminded me I have been meaning to check the washer fluid for the past 2 weeks and have been forgetting. Have to put it in my reminder app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When you start to run low, the sensor trips a light on the dash board, reminding you to fill the washer fluid.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> When you start to run low, the sensor trips a light on the dash board, reminding you to fill the washer fluid.


I knew that but I just don’t like to wait as most of my use is on the highway so I don’t want it to get to a point where I need to pull off the highway. It has always been a habit of me to make sure I am not too much lower than 50%. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hfqkhal said:


> I knew that but I just don’t like to wait as most of my use is on the highway so I don’t want it to get to a point where I need to pull off the highway. It has always been a habit of me to make sure I am not too much lower than 50%.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There is no real way to check the washer fluid level, since the bulk of the tank is buried lower in the engine compartment, unless you start pulling off some panels so that you can view the tank. 

You can always minimize using the washer fluid by using the dirty water at the gas stations to clean the windshield when you fill up your gas.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> There is no real way to check the washer fluid level, since the bulk of the tank is buried lower in the engine compartment, unless you start pulling off some panels so that you can view the tank.
> 
> You can always minimize using the washer fluid by using the dirty water at the gas stations to clean the windshield when you fill up your gas.


Dirty with ammonia. Winter time well it is always frozen. LOL. My check is to fill it. I use it a lot as I have an OCD like with having a clean and clear windshield. Also, for those free time I use the invisible glass spray on my cars. I have a spray bottle in each one along with the microfiber towels for that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

